# Chains belong on snow tires......



## APBTTopaz (Dec 3, 2009)

I am sick of this is anyone else? I just returned from a Bully gathering and at least 85% of the owners had dogs on 2" chain collars. Come on people you spend up to $2000 on your dogs and you cant afford to buy a proper collar for your loved ones. Chains belong on snow tires not dogs. Get some sense. It looks ridiculous. If you need that big of a collar to maintain control then you have no right to have the dog. Why are you all so insecure that you need to make your dog look intimidating? Don't you think the breed has a bad enough rep? Why make it look meaner? Not to mention the fact that it stains the dogs fur. I asked one guy who had a crazy big chain on his dog and he said it was for strengthening the neck........ What an idiot, his dog was already dragging the 110 pound owner around. I think the owner needed the workout more than the poor dog. Okay sorry for ranting so long. What do you all think?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

chains as collars :hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol not to mention a chain will snap before a well made, durable nylon collar.....

I saw a chihuahua on a chain the other day i was like WTF?! is wrong with people?????


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I say we start "Chains are for Chumps!!" :rofl: :hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

"oh that's not a collar that's just chump chains"


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree =) those chains are completely pointless.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

what about "NO BRAINS AND CHAINS".LOL But seriously i don't even see the point.That's one reason misconception starts people see this and eat it up!!! they show pics of these dogs on big ass chains to city leaders and tell them whatever bs they want that's how uproars start.So what they think is cool and innocent could and probaly already has started sepculation.Plus it's not good for the dog anyway.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

"chains r 4 lames"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've seen chains around pit bulls necks when I was a kid, before the bully look started. So nothing new... and still nothing cool! lol


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Chains....Interesting. Is it the perception or is it actually hurting the dog? Cheap fake leather stains fur as well, right? I have more of an issue when choke chains, pinch collars and shock collars are used incorrectly.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> Chains....Interesting. Is it the perception or is it actually hurting the dog? Cheap fake leather stains fur as well, right? I have more of an issue when choke chains, pinch collars and shock collars are used incorrectly.


Pinches and chokes are training tools. I don't agree with shock collars. For me those heavy log chains are definitely hurting the dog. I think they should put one tightly around their neck and see how long it takes til they want to take it off.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> Chains....Interesting. Is it the perception or is it actually hurting the dog? Cheap fake leather stains fur as well, right? I have more of an issue when choke chains, pinch collars and shock collars are used incorrectly.


It's all of the above.....and I completely agree with improper use of training tools which is why I advocate head collars so strongly. Plus, head collars are great conversation starters and do not have the negative public perception chokes and prongs have.....


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry if I am the only one that thinks it looks ok. now I dont condone leaving the dog in it, just more of a show thing. well as long as it doesnt hurt the dog that is. its like people that put chrome rims on a prius, all show


----------



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

big chains around a dogs nice is crazy if the guy wants to make his dogs neck stronger he should play tug awar with dog are use a spring pole .SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW BUT THINK THEY DO


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think chains are just ridiculous, people use them to make their dog look tough, or they have the ridiculous thought that their dogs already thick neck needs to be muscled up??? they need a lesson on how to properly train and condition their dog.

chains are for lames is the best bhahahhaa. cuz i love the word lames


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> It's all of the above.....and I completely agree with improper use of training tools which is why I advocate head collars so strongly. Plus, head collars are great conversation starters and do not have the negative public perception chokes and prongs have.....


Yeah an interesting conversation starter when people think it's a muzzle!! Everyone I encountered when Helena used a head collar people asked if I was getting her accustomed to a muzzle, or if she was aggressive or would bite them. I started using the prong and got better results.


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

well i dont have a chain, but i guess im lame. ( i just wanted to get into the rhyming)


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah an interesting conversation starter when people think it's a muzzle!! Everyone I encountered when Helena used a head collar people asked if I was getting her accustomed to a muzzle, or if she was aggressive or would bite them. I started using the prong and got better results.


I've only encountered 2 people in 2 years or so who thought it was a muzzle of some sort.....it might help that my dogs are very smiley so their mouths are always open! LOL Sorry you have had a negative experience with it!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

APBTTopaz said:


> I asked one guy who had a crazy big chain on his dog and he said it was for strengthening the neck........ What an idiot, his dog was already dragging the 110 pound owner around. I think the owner needed the workout more than the poor dog. Okay sorry for ranting so long. What do you all think?


hqahahaha...hahaaha. good call. its funny how some people treat their dogs. you should have told him to hit the gym!


----------



## BlAzEd (Feb 25, 2009)

ive put a chain collar on my dog before. it wasnt a thick 1 just a normal 1 you would lock to a bike. and i didnt use it as a collar, i use a harness, the chain was just there as a necklace. i think it looks cool for once in a while. def not something to keep a dog in for walks and stuff though.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I agree. We had a BSL meeting here, and there were several people with chains around their dogs necks. Of course, the newpapers made sure they got pictures of those. :'(


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I've only encountered 2 people in 2 years or so who thought it was a muzzle of some sort.....it might help that my dogs are very smiley so their mouths are always open! LOL Sorry you have had a negative experience with it!


Helena hated the head collar. She always looked sad. :rofl:


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Chains as collars are similar in the public's eye as Spike Collars on our breeds of choice. We need to be portraying a VERY positive look on our dogs because they are so misjudged by society. CHains and Spikes do the opposite!
- Sara


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Notnice said:


> sorry if I am the only one that thinks it looks ok. now I dont condone leaving the dog in it, just more of a show thing. well as long as it doesnt hurt the dog that is. its like people that put chrome rims on a prius, all show


You cant strain a Priuses neck with chrome wheels.

I get tons of people at work wanting gentle leaders for the use as a muzzle. I prefer the easy walks on the chest.

As far as collars go, a good leather one is the best! Looks tough as well as classy at the same time if you ask me! IMO way better than a freaking chain!

I must also add I personally find nothing wrong with spikes or studs when the size is done with moderation.

Not like this.....










I also grew up in a city in the 90's where ignorant people did dumb things with *ANY *dog and saw on more then one occasion a spiked collar serve its _purpose!_


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena's Collarmania Collar Tough girls wear pink! Classy!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha's collar is very simple - It's a lot like a prong collar - but its made out of a thick cloth material - It's what some trainers use - 

Its pretty and pink -


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Helena's Collarmania Collar Tough girls wear pink! Classy!


that collar looks awesome. i have to ask where did you get it from and how much does it cost?? so nice


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BullyTheKid said:


> Chains....Interesting. Is it the perception or is it actually hurting the dog? Cheap fake leather stains fur as well, right? I have more of an issue when choke chains, pinch collars and shock collars are used incorrectly.


Actally chains if left on as you would a regular collar can rub and eventually embed itself into the dog's neck. Check out this picture of an embedded chain: http://www.unchainyourdog.org/images/photos/dog_embedded_chain.jpg


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> that collar looks awesome. i have to ask where did you get it from and how much does it cost?? so nice


Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Custom Dog Collars I didn't have to pay for that one. It was a return and the lady who makes them was being extra nice to me. But you can design your own collar and she makes them.


----------



## APBTTopaz (Dec 3, 2009)

The prong collar does get me dirty looks but then I explain how I use it properly to train and people do realize they are not so barbaric. Oh and for all you morons that think turning a prong collar inside out looks cool, think again not to mention the damage it can do to other dogs eyes when playing when you are too lazy to remove the inside out collar.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Crash pups person said:


> I also grew up in a city in the 90's where ignorant people did dumb things with *ANY *dog and saw on more then one occasion a spiked collar serve its _purpose!_


Most fashion accessories leave me scratching my head but that collar has a practical use as protection for a guarding breed. That dog is probably working type not just posing.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, then here is a better example.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Well, then here is a better example.


Wow that looks uncomfortable! What if the dog is trying to get cozy? lol And that choke chain is dangerously big!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya, that one's a joke.


----------



## Bone yard bullies (Feb 18, 2010)

thick chains is mostly for people who fight their dogs or try to look tough.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Bone yard bullies said:


> thick chains is mostly for people who fight their dogs or try to look tough.


Wow ok let me be nice here.... take a deep breath and here I go.

Chains have nothing to do with dog fighting. Dogmen/women who chain their dogs do so out of safety and care of their dogs. I would rather see a dog on a chain that can run, jump and have much more room than a dog in a crate or typical dog run. It also is a secure way to contain a dog since a lot of pit bulls can eat kennels and get lose. I have never seen any dogman/woman walk a dog on a chain now these nuckled heads with their big ole bad boy pits on the other hand have some sort of small man complex but that is a different subject.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What do you all think about puting the dog on a chain to ensure the dog stays in the yard?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SEO said:


> What do you all think about puting the dog on a chain to ensure the dog stays in the yard?


makes sense to me, it could prevent a dog running loose or a dog killing another dog. However, I am not a fan of how people own 15 dogs and keep them all chained and outside their whole life. I am more of an indoor dog type, I'd rather own 3 dogs and do crate and rotating inside the home instead of leaving them outside. Too many bad people and things that can hurt the dogs when you are not around.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

SEO said:


> What do you all think about puting the dog on a chain to ensure the dog stays in the yard?


See my post right above yours


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You know 80% of all statistics can be made up to say anything? ..... 75% of the time. LOL
It's odd, every bully show I go to I MAYBE see one guy with a chain. Everybody with a 2 thousand dollar dog is two thousand dollars proud of their dog and will spring for a nice collar if they don't have a hook up. 

I haven't read the whole thread yet, just the front page


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> Well, then here is a better example.


This collar is AWESOME! Might hurt the person walking the dog, LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SEO said:


> What do you all think about puting the dog on a chain to ensure the dog stays in the yard?


Perfectly acceptable as long as the right chain weight and proper collar are used. And the dog is given adequate exercise and attention.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> You know 80% of all statistics can be made up to say anything? ..... 75% of the time. LOL
> It's odd, every bully show I go to I MAYBE see one guy with a chain. Everybody with a 2 thousand dollar dog is two thousand dollars proud of their dog and will spring for a nice collar if they don't have a hook up.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread yet, just the front page





Shes Got Heart said:


> Perfectly acceptable as long as the right chain weight and proper collar are used. And the dog is given adequate exercise and attention.


Well looky here...my 2 favortie people making 2 great posts...good job people!!! :woof::clap::woof:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

so you guys feel the same way about choke chains??


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Lol not to mention a chain will snap before a well made, durable nylon collar.....
> 
> I saw a chihuahua on a chain the other day i was like WTF?! is wrong with people?????


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yo quiero taco bell. them chihuahuas be vicious mane -pfft lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> so you guys feel the same way about choke chains??


Slip chains are fine but most ppl do not know how to use them correctly. The dog should never be "choking" on them, that is why some ppl call them choke chains. They should remain lose on the dogs neck except when you have to give a correction. Most ppl are better off with prongs or flat collars. Slip chains also should never be left on unsupervised.

As far as chain set ups go there is nothing wrong with them, megan just dais it best!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

gamer said:


> Wow ok let me be nice here.... take a deep breath and here I go.
> 
> Chains have nothing to do with dog fighting. .


Some so called dogfighters of todays time use thick logging chains to condition a the dogs neck.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have used large chains to condition dog but it wasn't for fighting........


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

What about choke chains? Betsy has one on her, it's not thick and heavy plus has slack. I usually clip the lead on to her harness instead of the choke chain. And yes it does stain her fur......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I see no problem with choke chains or as Lisa called them slip chains thats a new one always heard them called chokes.. lol Anyway, I just found the prong collar far more effective on Helena. But every dog is different. What works on one won't necessarily work on another.

As far as log chains... I always heard that they did more harm than good.. that they would break down a dogs neck muscles... because the weight needs to be evenly distributed over the body... Can someone enlighten me on that?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

betsy09 said:


> What about choke chains? Betsy has one on her, it's not thick and heavy plus has slack. I usually clip the lead on to her harness instead of the choke chain. And yes it does stain her fur......


It shouldn't stain her fur unless you're leaving it on her all the time which I would strongly advise against. I use them on both my dogs and they are strictly a training tool. There is too much of a risk of the chain getting caught in something and strangling your dog if it's left on.

Oh and SGH I call them check chains so theres another one for ya!


----------

